# top knot



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

just let it grow....... keep shaving the face as normal and dont trim the topknot well you could just take the ends off the hair every now and then


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

yup, don't trim anything until you can get it all into a band. Don't trim the sides either, cos they need to get up into a band as well! Generally a tied topknot merges into the ears rather than is defined, so don't trim above the ear either unless that is what you want...


----------



## kanatadoggroomer (Jan 24, 2010)

I start my clients' topknots by doing a mini pony-tail above each eye and then when the hair gets long enough, it will get tied up into one elastic.


----------



## Tess (Feb 4, 2010)

Any secrets to getting the top knot to grow faster?


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Tess said:


> Any secrets to getting the top knot to grow faster?


Careful, correct brushing. Pin brush only. NO SLICKER! Every hair in the brush is a hair NOT in the topknot. Condition well with a conditioner that will not cause the hair to get tacky. Brush the topknot out every few days. Matting must not happen.


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

If there are any secrets, I would love to know them. Kala has been growing her hair out for 4-5 months and she still has little pieces that can't fit into one band and stay. The topknot grows slower than anything.


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

I think nutrition could have alot to do with hair growth too....get him on some fish oil and maybe coconut oil too.


----------

